# Saw bike as mine stolen online today



## lenkasobie (21 Jan 2018)

hi there 

So I saw a bike online today for sale but I cannot be 100% sure is mine.
It's the same model and colour but I would really need to know the frame number to be certain, especially as the picture was from website, not the actual bike.
Any advice what kind of questions I might ask which may not raise the suspicion and help me with me problem? I know frame number is located on the frame bottom, near the pedals..that's what they told me in the shop.
So far I only asked for more pictures and I have been told they will be sent to me.
Any advice??


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2018)

It is a tricky one.

Are there any unique changes you have made to the bike that will give you confidence that it is definitely yours even without seeing the frame number? These might be things you have swapped after buying the bike, maybe a different saddle or handlebar stem, any stickers you have added or mudguards? Anything that changes the bike from the standard specification will help identify the bike, especially if you have receipts for those items.
Unfortunately the police are notoriously poor at taking action to recover stolen bikes, but it does happen so don't give up.

What make, model and year of bike did you have? What was the price when new and what is it being sold for?


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

At best the police will take zero action unless you can positively identify it from the pics.

Your only two courses of action are;

Do nothing.

You or a friend go and view it, and if its yours either steal it back somehow or withdraw outside and them call the police.

If you choose the latter, make some comment about checking the frame for cracks to examine it closely, or just brazen it and say you want the frame number so you can check it on the property registration websites.

Good luck.


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Jan 2018)

As per Skols advice - if you can remember anything that is unique to your bike, even if its a scratch - that would help.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> It is a tricky one.
> 
> Are there any unique changes you have made to the bike that will give you confidence that it is definitely yours even without seeing the frame number? These might be things you have swapped after buying the bike, maybe a different saddle or handlebar stem, any stickers you have added or mudguards? Anything that changes the bike from the standard specification will help identify the bike, especially if you have receipts for those items.
> Unfortunately the police are notoriously poor at taking action to recover stolen bikes, but it does happen so don't give up.
> ...



The only thing I did was mudguard on the back wheel and bottle holder..unfortunately I was happy with my bike the way it was for my daily, city commute!
It's Pinnacle Neon 3 from 2016 ..the original price was over £500 and now the bike is advertised for £500.
I don't understand how they are not able to go around that place and just ask about that themselves?! Don't they do investigations? I thought that's what their job is not mine?! They strongly not advise interacting with potential thief but doing nothing, leaving us no choice!


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> At best the police will take zero action unless you can positively identify it from the pics.
> 
> Your only two courses of action are;
> 
> ...



"check it on the property registration websites" as if it was stolen? Or for anything else?


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> As per Skols advice - if you can remember anything that is unique to your bike, even if its a scratch - that would help.



If I knew that I would so bloody scratch myself! Who knew that's only way to identify my bike!


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Its a question of a) resources, and b) legislation. They neither have the staff, or the powers to randomnly knock on peoples doors without reasonable suspicion.

If you are able to reasonably identify it as yours from the photo, then it can be justified. Until that time its simply a bloke selling a Pinnacle Akrose 3, which is neither suspicious in itself, or unlawful.


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> The only thing I did was mudguard on the back wheel and bottle holder..unfortunately I was happy with my bike the way it was for my daily, city commute!
> It's Pinnacle Neon 3 from 2016 ..the original price was over £500 and now the bike is advertised for £500.
> I don't understand how they are not able to go around that place and just ask about that themselves?! Don't they do investigations? I thought that's what their job is not mine?! They strongly not advise interacting with potential thief but doing nothing, leaving us no choice!




The mudguard and bottle cage are good clues. 

Can you ask about the bike perhaps with - does the bike come with any accessories ?


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Does the bike in question sport then same rear mudguard and bottle cage that theirs did? They don't state that it does.

If it does, then it has unique(ish) identifying features andnits a go-er. If it doesn't its back to a bloke simply selling a bike scenario.

@lenkasobie What makes you believe the bike in the ad is your actual machine?


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Jan 2018)

Also, 
What size was yours.
What colour was yours.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> What was the price when new and what is it being sold for?





lenkasobie said:


> the original price was over £500 and now the bike is advertised for £500.


Sorry, I didn't make myself clear. I meant what was the price new and how much is the 'thief' selling it for?
If it is unreasonably cheap then that will further add to the suspicion that it may be stolen because anyone selling a bike they have paid for themselves is likely to be less reluctant to sell cheaply.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Its a question of a) resources, and b) legislation. They neither have the staff, or the powers to randomnly knock on peoples doors without reasonable suspicion.
> 
> If you are able to reasonably identify it as yours from the photo, then it can be justified. Until that time its simply a bloke selling a Pinnacle Akrose 3, which is neither suspicious in itself, or unlawful.



I don't think they would break the law if they went around and asked politely saying..we had reported bike like this stolen, could you please confirm frame number. It would take them 10 minutes. 
Any ideas what else I can ask them for which is located on the bottom of the bike? Pedals? Chain? what problems could be with that so I can have an excuse to ask for a photo??


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Jan 2018)

Is it the Gumtree ads you are referring to ?


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> Also,
> What size was yours.
> What colour was yours.



Same size, same colour..I already asked for the size.
Colour is the same on their picture which is taken of the website.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

That doesn't folow either. I bought Mrs D's Giant WTB for £150 from a lass at work. Shed paid £450 the previous year, and the RRP was still nearly £500 at the time I bought.

The OP needs an identifying feature or mark. Anything else is interesting, but speculative only.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> Is it the Gumtree ads you are referring to ?



There is gumtree and Facebook marketplace ad.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/nearly-new-pinnacle-3-neon-hybrid-womens-bicycle/1283468550


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Sorry, I didn't make myself clear. I meant what was the price new and how much is the 'thief' selling it for?
> If it is unreasonably cheap then that will further add to the suspicion that it may be stolen because anyone selling a bike they have paid for themselves is likely to be less reluctant to sell cheaply.



No, I got you.
I bought it for over £500 and now is advertised for £500. So it's similar. That was in 2016 though, I didn't ask which year hers was from.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> That doesn't folow either. I bought Mrs D's Giant WTB for £150 from a lass at work. Shed paid £450 the previous year, and the RRP was still nearly £500 at the time I bought.
> 
> The OP needs an identifying feature or mark. Anything else is interesting, but speculative only.


Yes, but someone wanting to sell a £2k carbon roadbike for £150 and will 'helpfully' meet you at a nearby train station for a viewing and the transaction to take place is going to raise concerns regarding the provenance of the bike


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

And what features or marks on the bike for sale identify it as yours?


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> That doesn't folow either. I bought Mrs D's Giant WTB for £150 from a lass at work. Shed paid £450 the previous year, and the RRP was still nearly £500 at the time I bought.
> 
> The OP needs an identifying feature or mark. Anything else is interesting, but speculative only.



That's why I am here. I don't know what to ask about which would require taking photo from the bottom of the bike (where the frame number is) without making her suspicious.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> And what features or marks on the bike for sale identify it as yours?



Nothing yet! It's just the same model, colour and size.
I didn't see any real life photos yet, she was about to send it last night and she didn't.
I am trying to think ahead what to ask for in case photos she will send give me no further indication!

ohhh, I almost forgot..the bike was stolen without the front wheel so that could be a clue as well!

I am just panicking that ad will be taken down anytime and the game over!


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Photos would be good, nice skills.

Don't work yourself up over it. You've no actual evidence its your bike as yet. 

Good luck.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> The mudguard and bottle cage are good clues.
> 
> Can you ask about the bike perhaps with - does the bike come with any accessories ?



Ok, I will ask something like that, thanks. 
I really any help I can get right now.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Does the bike in question sport then same rear mudguard and bottle cage that theirs did? They don't state that it does.
> 
> If it does, then it has unique(ish) identifying features andnits a go-er. If it doesn't its back to a bloke simply selling a bike scenario.
> 
> @lenkasobie What makes you believe the bike in the ad is your actual machine?



Those things as mudguard and bottle cage are quite easy to remove, aren't they?
Its the same make, model, colour and size which popped out not even a week after I lost my bike. I cannot see the same bike posted at any time anywhere.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2018)

it must be a horrible situation to be in, but, lets be honest someone is selling a bike , same make colour and size,(is it advertised in the same area yours was stolen from) I can see why the police would not get involved, I can also see that you are right to wonder, is it yours but until your sure , your stuck , you really need the photos or ask to view it , NOT ALONE OBVIOUSLY, do you have anyone to go along with you if you had chance to view it.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2018)

Am I missing something here? The bike was sold new for £500 (£465 on the last Evans cycles advert before they sold out) and a used one is now being advertised on Gumtree for ..... £500?

That is odd, but unless this bike has a different front wheel (the chances of getting an exact matching replacement wheel and tyre are slim) then I think you can confidently assume this is not your bike. Seeing actual pictures of the bike for sale should quickly clear this up beyond doubt.


----------



## Jody (22 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> No, I got you.
> I bought it for over £500 and now is advertised for £500. So it's similar. That was in 2016 though, I didn't ask which year hers was from.



Text her and say you are interested. Then ask for a picture of the actual bike as she is quite a drive away from where you live. If its the advert I have just seen then it should be pretty straight forward as they state the bike has only been used twice. If its got odd wheels on then its yours.

Be careful of what and how you ask, because if it is your bike and they are shady they will soon cotton on to what you are doing.

Edit. Beat me to it @I like Skol


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> it must be a horrible situation to be in, but, lets be honest someone is selling a bike , same make colour and size,(is it advertised in the same area yours was stolen from) I can see why the police would not get involved, I can also see that you are right to wonder, is it yours but until your sure , your stuck , you really need the photos or ask to view it , NOT ALONE OBVIOUSLY, do you have anyone to go along with you if you had chance to view it.



I would need to look for volunteers to go with but the police telling me I can get stabbed has put me off the idea a little.
My main question is I suppose what kind of picture I could ask for which would help me identify the frame number without asking directly for the frame number.
Is there anything located on the bottom of the frame near the pedals which I could be concerned about and wanted to check? I know nothing about the bikes.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2018)

Ask for photos of actual bike , that will at least tell you if it has the correct front wheel.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

Jody said:


> Text her and say you are interested. Then ask for a picture of the actual bike as she is quite a drive away from where you live. If its the advert I have just seen then it should be pretty straight forward as they state the bike has only been used twice. If its got odd wheels on then its yours.
> 
> Be careful of what and how you ask, because if it is your bike and they are shady they will soon cotton on to what you are doing.
> 
> Edit. Beat me to it @I like Skol



ok, thanks.
I already asked for photos and waiting for it.
Hope that will help.

My question was exactly what and how I ask not to raise the suspicion.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Am I missing something here? The bike was sold new for £500 (£465 on the last Evans cycles advert before they sold out) and a used one is now being advertised on Gumtree for ..... £500?
> 
> That is odd, but unless this bike has a different front wheel (the chances of getting an exact matching replacement wheel and tyre are slim) then I think you can confidently assume this is not your bike. Seeing actual pictures of the bike for sale should quickly clear this up beyond doubt.



That is a good point, maybe is different year make.
Pictures should be helpful to identify that.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> That is a good point, maybe is different year make.
> Pictures should be helpful to identify that.



Okay so I just called Evans Cycles and they said that the only bike which was make of that colour was Pinnacle Neon 3 in 2016. That means that it couldn't be made in different year! I feel this is too much of coincidence I think!!!


----------



## keithmac (22 Jan 2018)

Ask her if you can view it (ti get the address hopefully), then when you have the address ask for the frame number or picture of underneath of bottom bracket..


----------



## MiK1138 (22 Jan 2018)

Having looked at the add, i doubt this is yours, seller is offering a Lock and Lights all unused, sounds to me like someone bought a bike with the intention of using it and discovered it wasn't for them hence the price, she is just trying to get her money back with no inclination on the depreciation of bikes the minute they leave the shop


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Having looked at the add, i doubt this is yours, seller is offering a Lock and Lights all unused, sounds to me like someone bought a bike with the intention of using it and discovered it wasn't for them hence the price, she is just trying to get her money back with no inclination on the depreciation of bikes the minute they leave the shop



I have noticed that too but price of the bike was actually £450 in 2016 so she is not actually giving anything for free that much. Might be just to add to confusion? If the bike is so unused why she posted photo off the website? I might asked her which year she bought it but than again her lying here won't prove anything. Isn't this just too much coincidental that this specific colour was made only with one model in 2016? Exactly the one I had?


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

keithmac said:


> Ask her if you can view it (ti get the address hopefully), then when you have the address ask for the frame number or picture of underneath of bottom bracket..



What if then she disappears and police does nothing for days?


----------



## keithmac (22 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> What if then she disappears and police does nothing for days?



Even if you can prove it's yours it's highly unlikely the Police will do anything about it unfortunately.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

keithmac said:


> Even if you can prove it's yours it's highly unlikely the Police will do anything about it unfortunately.


 
ok, that's very pessimistic and not really bring anything new


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2018)

Have you made an insurance claim?


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Have you made an insurance claim?


 
It wasn't insured


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2018)

I am a bit confused.

This seller lives quite a way from you. They are selling a bike which is the same make and model which you had stolen. But apart from that you have no reason to believe this is your bike. I would imagine quite a lot of that model was sold in your area.

I have a feeling this is not your bike.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I am a bit confused.
> 
> This seller lives quite a way from you. They are selling a bike which is the same make and model which you had stolen. But apart from that you have no reason to believe this is your bike. I would imagine quite a lot of that model was sold in your area.
> 
> I have a feeling this is not your bike.



well I am on all websites and I haven't seen any like this as long as searches go..the bike is same colour as mine, same size (I asked) and pooped out 5 days after mine was stolen. Also picture is off the website which is suspicious especially if bike is in such a good condition as described. I called the shop today and they told me that this specific colour was only made this year (2016) and only for this specific bike model - Pinnacle Neon 3 so that narrows it down. I think is enough to get really suspicious. In term of location - bikes can be transported quite easily I believe and is not that far.. an hour away. Why makes you think is not mine?


----------



## keithmac (22 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> ok, that's very pessimistic and not really bring anything new



More realistic than pessimistic.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2018)

If you saw it would you know if it was yours. If you would then take someone with you and go and see it. Take your paperwork with you and if its the same frame number show them its yours. If you need to call the police while you are standing there.

My guess is that if it is yours they would rather give you it back than have the police involved.

But you need to do something sharpish or it will be gone.

My question is. Why would a thief give away a brand new lock and light_


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> It wasn't insured



Ouch! Sorry to read that, I was going to suggest telling your insurers.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

keithmac said:


> More realistic than pessimistic.



If that sounds better to you. I choose to believe something can be done.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> If you saw it would you know if it was yours. If you would then take someone with you and go and see it.



I hope I would. Waiting for pictures which are still not arriving.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2018)

Why not ask about buying it. To do this you'd need to see it first. Gives you an excuse for having someone else with you.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why not ask about buying it. To do this you'd need to see it first. Gives you an excuse for having someone else with you.


 
So far none of my friends expressed excitement about possibility of being stabbed ..not sure I would be so lucky. Plus she is still not replying even with pictures not mentioning the address.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2018)

Never expect an instant reply. They may be working, or if you've asking too often, they may got nervous and devided not to answer.

That last part assuming that it is a stolen bike they are selling. The use of pictures from sites is quite common.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Never expect an instant reply. They may be working, or if you've asking too often, they may got nervous and devided not to answer.
> 
> That last part assuming that it is a stolen bike they are selling. The use of pictures from sites is quite common.



Trying to be patient but this is literally killing me.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> Trying to be patient but this is literally killing me.


And if it is yours, you run the risk of them pulling the advert because you asked too much/often.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Jan 2018)

Hi. If your feeling that this bike could be yours ,arrange to meet up with the seller to view it.Take a friend with you ,and get them to hide away (just round the corner)before you get to the sellers address, with a spare key to your car.
Ask the seller if you can take the bike for a quick test ride ( not unreasonable if your a prospective buyer) and give them an old scrap car key as reassurance it's from your car. 
( to gain there trust your just not going to ride off into the sunset with it)
Once you've got out of sight , you can check the serial number without them gaining suspicion. If it is your bike call your friend and tell them to get the car and drive off. :-)


----------



## pclay (22 Jan 2018)

I think the first thing to do is get some actual photos, or go and view the bike. Until then, this is all speculation.


----------



## lenkasobie (22 Jan 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi. If your feeling that this bike could be yours ,arrange to meet up with the seller to view it.Take a friend with you ,and get them to hide away (just round the corner)before you get to the sellers address, with a spare key to your car.
> Ask the seller if you can take the bike for a quick test ride ( not unreasonable if your a prospective buyer) and give them an old scrap car key as reassurance it's from your car.
> ( to gain there trust your just not going to ride off into the sunset with it)
> Once you've got out of sight , you can check the serial number without them gaining suspicion. If it is your bike call your friend and tell them to get the car and drive off. :-)



Got to have quite balls to do it..ahhah not sure if I have it in me


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Jan 2018)

I think your right. Reading back my post does sound a little melodramatic now. You could just ask to take the bike for a quick ride though, and check the serial number away from the sellers prying eye's.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Jan 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> If you saw it would you know if it was yours. If you would then take someone with you and go and see it. Take your paperwork with you and if its the same frame number show them its yours. If you need to call the police while you are standing there.
> 
> My guess is that if it is yours they would rather give you it back than have the police involved.
> 
> ...



If a thief was to give you a new lock and light, they might like to give you a Pound land lock and light. That way they could sell the bike again in a month.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2018)

Have you ridden your bike very much before it was stolen ? What I mean is, are there any components that were worn and that you have replaced which would not have been the original equipment, brake blocks, chain ,tyres . If the person selling their cycle hasn't done anything or many miles then you wouldn't expect much wear or different components to be fitted.
If when you are at the seller's house viewing the bike it would be a reasonable request to check the frame number against the stolen bike database. A genuine seller would accept that as being a reasonable request.
If you go to see the bike take several friends, one with a phone camera to take pictures whilst out of sight, the other person to go with you to view it and to act as back up.
It could be that the person is genuine and that it is not your bike.


----------



## lenkasobie (23 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ridden your bike very much before it was stolen ? What I mean is, are there any components that were worn and that you have replaced which would not have been the original equipment, brake blocks, chain ,tyres . If the person selling their cycle hasn't done anything or many miles then you wouldn't expect much wear or different components to be fitted.
> If when you are at the seller's house viewing the bike it would be a reasonable request to check the frame number against the stolen bike database. A genuine seller would accept that as being a reasonable request.
> If you go to see the bike take several friends, one with a phone camera to take pictures whilst out of sight, the other person to go with you to view it and to act as back up.
> It could be that the person is genuine and that it is not your bike.



Well they stole the bike without the front wheel so that could be quite a clue..I only installed bottle holder and mudguard so that's pretty easy to uninstall I imagine. I used bike quite a lot but mostly for short city trips so it doesn't look like is too much used. Of course it is a possibility that this is not my bike but I have got to check it! She will be okay to show me frame number if she is genuine seller but what if she is not? what if she has friends around? what if they get nervous? I have lots of questions in my head right now.

The problem is she was supposed to send me photos yesterday (and before yesterday) and she didn't do it. I messaged her and no reply. I am thinking to ask another friend to call her today if photos don't arrive today as well and maybe straight away arrange meeting since she doesn't seem to want to send the photos...she might just be slow, busy but I am worried. Any ideas???


----------



## ozboz (23 Jan 2018)

I hope you get somewhere with this , but don't hold you breath waiting for police to help ,my GF had her bike nicked , got the photos off gum tree, photos of her on it , frame number , registered with police , two very identifiable mods , Cops , ..... Not enough evidence ?


----------



## lenkasobie (23 Jan 2018)

ozboz said:


> I hope you get somewhere with this , but don't hold you breath waiting for police to help ,my GF had her bike nicked , got the photos off gum tree, photos of her on it , frame number , registered with police , two very identifiable mods , Cops , ..... Not enough evidence ?



you didn't go to get it? was it expensive bike?


----------



## winjim (23 Jan 2018)

Assuming the seller is who she says she is then she's unlikely to be a thief. She's got far too much information in the public domain. I'm looking at her linkedin page right now. She has a pretty good job.


----------



## lenkasobie (23 Jan 2018)

winjim said:


> Assuming the seller is who she says she is then she's unlikely to be a thief. She's got far too much information in the public domain. I'm looking at her linkedin page right now. She has a pretty good job.



Travel and expenses coordinator a good job? not sure mate..anyway I don't know what is the story. What I know is that someone is selling a bike which is exactly like mine and I want to know if is mine. Is this so hard to understand? Wouldn't you being in my position?


----------



## ozboz (23 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> you didn't go to get it? was it expensive bike?



Not to expensive , but hard to find a bike that good for the money , as for getting it back , when spotted on gumtree the link was closed , comlplained to gumtree , but they would not release data , as said coppers not interested


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Jan 2018)

If I was in your position "Yes" I would want to find out whether that bike was mine. As said before ,go and have a look at it. and ask the seller if you can take it for a quick test ride. Once out of sight ,check the serial number out to see if it's yours. If it's yours contact the police. If its not , just let the seller know your npt interested after the test ride. 
It will then put your mind at rest.


----------



## lenkasobie (23 Jan 2018)

ozboz said:


> Not to expensive , but hard to find a bike that good for the money , as for getting it back , when spotted on gumtree the link was closed , comlplained to gumtree , but they would not release data , as said coppers not interested



not interested? why are they not helpful!!


----------



## lenkasobie (23 Jan 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> If I was in your position "Yes" I would want to find out whether that bike was mine. As said before ,go and have a look at it. and ask the seller if you can take it for a quick test ride. Once out of sight ,check the serial number out to see if it's yours. If it's yours contact the police. If its not , just let the seller know your npt interested after the test ride.
> It will then put your mind at rest.



That's all great but she is not replying to me now..said will send photos yesterday and nothing happened. Didn't even read/reply to my message. I am now getting friends to call her as messages go nowhere.


----------



## ozboz (23 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> not interested? why are they not helpful!!



Bordering on , but it seems there are 20,000 + bikes nicked every year in London , so they target their resousouces ,


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> That's all great but she is not replying to me now..said will send photos yesterday and nothing happened. Didn't even read/reply to my message. I am now getting friends to call her as messages go nowhere.


Try *02# followed by a space, then your message, when you send a text message.

It should let you know if the text has been read, without them knowing.


----------



## winjim (24 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> Travel and expenses coordinator a good job? not sure mate..anyway I don't know what is the story. What I know is that someone is selling a bike which is exactly like mine and I want to know if is mine. Is this so hard to understand? Wouldn't you being in my position?


I understand, and it must be pretty rubbish having your bike stolen. However, your question about how to identify your bike has been answered (pictures, check front wheel in first instance), so another point of interest is to consider how likely it is that this person is the thief.

Is it really likely that your bike was stolen by an expenses coordinator for a major Biotech company who is now attempting to sell it for close to RRP? It seems unlikely to me, but then again I know nothing about criminal psychology so I could be wrong.


----------



## macky (24 Jan 2018)

I can’t see this being your bike. Same reasons as said plus if it was stolen then a quick £150 would be a more realistic asking price for a quick sale.


----------



## lenkasobie (24 Jan 2018)

I really "love" how people like to point out this is not my bike.
I believe that wasn't my question. I can see how this doesn't follow the exact scenario this should usually happen but nerveless a bike identical to mine was advertised 5 days after mine was stolen so if you don't have anything to say in order to help me identify it, why don't you keep it to yourself. Situation is stressful enough.


----------



## lenkasobie (24 Jan 2018)

winjim said:


> I understand, and it must be pretty rubbish having your bike stolen. However, your question about how to identify your bike has been answered (pictures, check front wheel in first instance), so another point of interest is to consider how likely it is that this person is the thief.
> 
> Is it really likely that your bike was stolen by an expenses coordinator for a major Biotech company who is now attempting to sell it for close to RRP? It seems unlikely to me, but then again I know nothing about criminal psychology so I could be wrong.



Dude as I said I don't know all the story. I saw her bf online as well, I believe he is a student. Or maybe she bought it cheap and selling at better price. I don't know all the story, I want to know but even more I would like to know if this is my bike.


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Try *02# followed by a space, then your message, when you send a text message.
> 
> It should let you know if the text has been read, without them knowing.


Android phones can do that more straightforwardly by using the Settings menu in the Messaging app and ticking the delivery reports box.


----------



## lenkasobie (24 Jan 2018)

User46386 said:


> The Police prioritize crimes and obviously have to concentrate on serious crime more as the public expects. Although its upsetting having a bike stolen its not a serious crime and is way down the list of Police priorities.
> If people cant afford to replace their bike they tend to get bike insurance to cover thefts.



Yeah no I don't follow, so certain crimes they choose to not investigate? I have to say this doesn't make me feel confident that if some more serious crime would happen to me, I could count on them.


----------



## lenkasobie (24 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Android phones can do that more straightforwardly by using the Settings menu in the Messaging app and ticking the delivery reports box.



It was a Facebook message, there is no sign that she read it but than again we all know we can read Facebook message without actually opening it.


----------



## lenkasobie (24 Jan 2018)

User46386 said:


> Well, say if someone was being murdered or there was a terrorist attack and a bike was being stolen at the same time, then they would investigate the first two because they are more serious.A bike being stolen is upsetting but in the grand scheme of things not a serious crime.
> Theres been loads in the papers and on the T.V about the Police having their budgets cut as well.



Don't they have like small crimes unit especially for those? My friend had her motorbike vandalised and she said they were on crime scene right away. Now is 9 days after they stole my bike and they were just going to see CCTV. Hope they did, nobody updated me.


----------



## lenkasobie (24 Jan 2018)

It's not mine, finally got the photos thanks to my friend calling. So on one hand great on other, back to square one.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> It's not mine, finally got the photos thanks to my friend calling. So on one hand great on other, back to square one.



If you liked your bike you could consider making her an offer for it.

Although as others have said, the price is way too high.

On t'other hand, you have a story to tell her, so she might be inclined to help you.

For every knacker - and there are plenty - there are far more decent folk.


----------



## lenkasobie (24 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> If you liked your bike you could consider making her an offer for it.
> 
> Although as others have said, the price is way too high.
> 
> ...



Yeah is £500 it's even more expensive than in the shop in 2016, I guess is vintage!
I am not buying expensive bike never ever again ..my next one will be £30 if it's get stolen..oh well.


----------



## macky (24 Jan 2018)

People aren’t pointing out “it’s not your bike” they are pointing out that it MOST LIKELY isn’t your bike. The reason being , to stop you jumping in with three feet and digging a very big hole. 
At least you found out it wasn’t yours. 
I’d like to bet your bike is within 10mile of your house even closer if it’s still no front wheel. The local bag head would have took it for a quick fix. It would have been dumped if he couldn’t sell it straight away as he wouldn’t be arsed carrying it.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Jan 2018)

There's thousands of bikes stolen each year. I wonder what actually happens to them. 
At a guess there just simply sold on to unsuspecting buyers. 
There must thousands and thousands of law abiding cyclists out there, riding around on stolen second hand bikes completely oblivious to it.
In the eyes of the law, a stolen bike is low down on there priorities. Trying to track down a stolen bike is virtually impossible for them, and with there limited resources, and on going emergencies they simply just don't get the time to investigate.
Looking at the bigger picture though, I bet the accumulated cost of cycle theft would leave us with eye watering amounts of money lost.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> There's thousands of bikes stolen each year. I wonder what actually happens to them.
> At a guess there just simply sold on to unsuspecting buyers.
> There must thousands and thousands of law abiding cyclists out there, riding around on stolen second hand bikes completely oblivious to it.
> In the eyes of the law, a stolen bike is low down on there priorities. Trying to track down a stolen bike is virtually impossible for them, and with there limited resources, and on going emergencies they simply just don't get the time to investigate.
> Looking at the bigger picture though, I bet the accumulated cost of cycle theft would leave us with eye watering amounts of money lost.


Try and have a look in a property room at any large station.

Local force passes them onto auction to be sold.


----------



## lenkasobie (25 Jan 2018)

macky said:


> People aren’t pointing out “it’s not your bike” they are pointing out that it MOST LIKELY isn’t your bike. The reason being , to stop you jumping in with three feet and digging a very big hole.
> At least you found out it wasn’t yours.
> I’d like to bet your bike is within 10mile of your house even closer if it’s still no front wheel. The local bag head would have took it for a quick fix. It would have been dumped if he couldn’t sell it straight away as he wouldn’t be arsed carrying it.



Don't quite get it "jumping in with three feet and digging a very big hole" reference. I had to check that. I came here with question how can I tackle that problem so I found comments eh is not yours probably pointless and frustrating.


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jan 2018)

lenkasobie said:


> I really "love" how people like to point out this is not my bike.
> I believe that wasn't my question. I can see how this doesn't follow the exact scenario this should usually happen but nerveless a bike identical to mine was advertised 5 days after mine was stolen so if you don't have anything to say in order to help me identify it, why don't you keep it to yourself. Situation is stressful enough.


What do you want us to say, you have been advised to go and look at the bike if the front wheel is a replacement there is a good chance it is yours, but if you don't go and look you will never know. Don't go there looking to recover your bike, go there as a potential buyer, even if you think after looking that it is your bike don't confront the seller go to the police at that point.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jan 2018)

As this particular line of enquiry has not borne fruit, as posted by the OP, we're closing this thread.



lenkasobie said:


> It's not mine, finally got the photos thanks to my friend calling. So on one hand great on other, back to square one.



@lenkasobie feel free to post another thread should you need any more advice and consider posting a wanted ad if you're looking for another bike on a budget, someone may well have something for you.


----------

